# Itineo information wanted



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

I hope this is the correct forum for this question, Itineo being a child of Rapido. We a seriously considering the Itineo SB720, its seems to be the only 6 belted seat A Class under 3.5 Tonne around at the moment. I believe the dealer is WOKINGHAM MOTOR HOMES, I have tried to look on their website, but it is no longer in use ( www.rapidomotorhomes.com ). Does anyone out there have any experiences with this dealer, good or bad????


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Our previous van was a Rapido, we visited Wokingham motorhomes to have some work done and they were first class.
Martin is the director. Try www.wokinghammotorhomes.com
Whenever I needed help or advice with the Rapido they were always very helpful.
Rick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

their service and aftersales is supposed to be very good, they even answer questions over the phone.However
Correct me if I am wrong, Please, :lol: but they only look after their own supplied customers.so if you did not buy from them not interested.

cabby


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Wokingham are dealers for the Itineo motorhomes. Checked the Itineo website.

Joe


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sale*

One For Sale here

TM


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Itineo motorhomes always make me smile - they look like a Dinky car from the front. But they seem to be good value, and you see a lot of them over in France.

You might want to carefully check the payload figures, though. How many people will you be carrying? What ages? Any pets? Will these people want to bring clothes, books, games, shoes, towels? All these things add to the weight, and it's surprising how it all mounts up.

I was reading some French motorhome magazines whilst I was away, and it seems now that they identify motorhomes where you can't fill the fresh water tank to capacity without being over the 3.5t weight limit. My van, although not A-class, is around 50kg over the 3.5t limit with a full fuel tank, empty grey water, full fresh water, two people and a dog on board.

I think this is going to become an increasing problem as manufacturers stuff more and more goodies into vans. I see there's now a raft of C-class motorhomes with fixed beds AND a motorised drop-down double bed at the front. I don't know how these things can ever cruise at under 3.5t.

Gerald


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

The "quoted" payload is around 500 kilo, same as the Adria we have, mostly just the two of us, no tv, laptops, microwaves, sat dish etc. we go to escape all those sorts of things. We travel fairly lightly most of the time ,but for approx 4 weeks a year we take 3 kids, aged 9, 11 and 13, definately not overweight kids, but we do have the bikes then as well. Due to a disability, I can't drive anything over 3.5 t, we had kentuckey camps before, they didn't even publish payloads!!!!! If anyone could suggest an A Class with 5 belted seats and under 3.5t, I would love to see it, I know what you mean about the looks though, but it makes me smile to look at, thats a good thing by the way  . Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Itineo*

Hi

There was a car dealership in Yorkshire, (I think by the name of Midgeleys) and they were Itineo dealers.

Russell


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, I saw that on the net, their web site doesn't mention Itineo at all though, will phone them when we are nearer to buying one, many thanks


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Teemyob, thanks for the link to Discover, unfortunately, or not, we need to buy a new one to be VAT exempt. Also, when we were buying our Adria, we were totally underwhelmed by the response we got from Discover, they indidted we had to have wheelchair anchor points and the like to qualify for VAT exempt, totally incorrect. If they had what we wanted, I would approach them again though, may just have been a bad day for that particular salesperson, we all have them :lol:


----------

